
Bezos divorce shows how people conflate community property with 50/50 division - troydavis
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2019/01/10/bezos-divorce-shows-how-people-conflate-community-property-with-50-50-division/
======
harshulpandav
'Under the previous statute, the higher-earning spouse could deduct alimony
payments on his or her tax filings. The recipient included the payments as
part of his or her taxable gross income. For divorces finalized in 2019 and
after, alimony payments will no longer be a deductible expense for the payer,
which is expected to have financial ramifications.

Typically, in a divorce where children are involved – Jeff and MacKenzie Bezos
have four children between the ages of 13 and 18 – the payer would also split
support payments between alimony and child support, putting more into the
former to claim the tax credit. Now, there is more incentive to allocate more
money toward child support and less toward alimony.'

Source: [https://www.foxbusiness.com/business-leaders/amazon-ceo-
jeff...](https://www.foxbusiness.com/business-leaders/amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-
divorce-subject-to-these-tax-changes)

